# Cheap pawn shop Hawkins



## fishdog (Dec 26, 2016)

Picked up a rusty half finished kit gun from a local pawn shop. Gave it a little love.


----------



## Roadking65 (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice! 
Have you worked on the barrel? Is it that far gone? Looks rusty in the pics. Can you get it re-blued?
I have a TC Hawken myself


----------



## fishdog (Dec 31, 2016)

I browned the barrel, which is pretty much just controlled rusting.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 31, 2016)

I thought so. I browned all the hardware and barrel on my Lyman Trade Rifle too.


----------



## fishdog (Jan 1, 2017)

I think browning looks more authentic, that's just me.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2017)

fishdog said:


> I think browning looks more authentic, that's just me.



Looks good. I've unintentionally "browned" an old mossberg 835. Don't have to worry about it rusting no more.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, I love the browned look and it is pretty easy to do.


----------



## fishdog (Jan 2, 2017)

I have not shot mine yet. 
Is yours a .54?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 3, 2017)

.50 but I actually sold that one and have the same one in flintlock but have not rust blued it yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2017)

Back when the Hawken Brothers were in business, you either got your rifle "in the white", or browned. I prefer a browned gun over a blued one.


----------



## fishdog (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm getting the parts together to build another rifle now. It will be in the white, maybe a very light rust, and just let nature do the work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 4, 2017)

A blued barrel on a muzzleloader just doesn't look right to me at all.


----------



## fishdog (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know when bluing started. 
I feel sure most flintlock rifles were left plain.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 10, 2017)

Fine looking rifle.....just add wildlife.   I always wonder about the history in a rifle like that. I have a old CVA .50 carbine marked "second".  Me and her are good together to about 70 yards.  Lots of engraving from a previous owner looks like the carvings on a old fiddle.  My favorite rifle.


----------



## Ben Athens (May 11, 2017)

Hey Frank what rifle is that in your pic ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

Shot it any yet? I have one of those that has accounted for many, many deer over the years.


----------

